# Any NAC (n-acetylcysteine) users ??



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been reading that NAC (n-acetylcysteine) could be good to help moderate the NMDA glutamate receptors and boost glutathione, plus is a good antioxidant and can help protect the liver.

My question first and foremost is whether it's worth taking ??

And assuming it is -- should it be taken in the morning (before I take my stimulants) OR in the evening when I take my magnesium, multi vitamin etc ?? 

I wasn't sure if mixing it with mag may be a good or bad idea,

Any feedback is much appreciated, 

Thanks


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Good stuff.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

JohnG said:


> Good stuff.


Hey john,

Good stuff meaning to mix it with magnesium, or take separate??
Or that it's just good stuff lol


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

why magnesium? If you don't need , dump it, and go for NAC.

If your aim is tolerance control, Mg isnt enough, you should go for memantine, but that is another story.

If you use stimulants daily, I'll go for a good antioxidant stack (NAC, curcumin, vit.C) - wtf Mg !


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

JohnG said:


> why magnesium? If you don't need , dump it, and go for NAC.
> 
> If your aim is tolerance control, Mg isnt enough, you should go for memantine, but that is another story.
> 
> If you use stimulants daily, I'll go for a good antioxidant stack (NAC, curcumin, vit.C) - wtf Mg !


Magnesium seems to be helping with my tolerance (for now), although I have a script for memantine and have some @ home but was waiting to see if the mag would hold up instead... I didn't want to mess with my current regime unless it falls apart and the mag stops working.. I also worry about combining the mem with wellbutrin as I heard it may not mesh well... Would you still recommend the mem instead ?

Yes I use stimulants 5-6 days per week, so take multi vitamin, started NAC, B complex, fish oil, you recommend curcumin also ?? Have read /heard great things about it..

Let me know,
Thanks


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

I didnt add curcumin to my stack yet I'm only with NAC now, you should ask crazyzmed if is safe enough to mix it with it.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Its fine to mix wellbutrin and memantine, go ahead mate.

Im also a fan of NAC, its good stuff, the best supplement combined with curcumin, it wont do much for tolerance tought, id add in memantine (perhaps combined with acamprosate as that appears to work better) for tolerance, altough just memantine on its own is likely enough too, magnesium is probably too weak and i wouldnt wait till you develop tolerance.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I take 600mg in the morning.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Just ordered some, should by getting it tomorrow. Seems like a pretty good substance, even if I can't feel any positive effects from it at least it looks like a pretty good substance for long term health like curcumin (even for "normal" people).


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> I take 600mg in the morning.


Thanks crayzy


----------



## amullings89 (Dec 24, 2011)

I myself am new here and I know this thread is pretty much dead 6 months but had a question to ask. I found this site when searching for the positive benefits and research for NAC. Over the years with working out, and my own cognitive training almost all my anxiety and depressions have been decreased significantly. I am highly involved with my University as a Student Ambassador and on the Student Government. 

Because of these things I had a tough semester and my anxiety came out a little more than normal so I started SSRI's. Obviously, they helped my GAD. But I was looking for natural resources. I take SAM-e for depression and it is amazing, honestly life changing and some of the best research. But it has not decreased my anxiety and I am searching for something non-prescription and safe. A friend mentioned NAC for my General Anxiety Disorder. But most research suggest it is for other uses and its mental health usage is for Trich (hair pulling). Suggestions?


----------



## carbonite (Jan 30, 2013)

OCD and anxiety have a lot in common, you could say anxiety is from obsessing about the future or what's going to happen next. So it makes sense that a drug shown to help with OCD and bipolar disorder would help at least to some extent with general anxiety.


----------



## FriendlyPharmacist (Jun 15, 2013)

I will be trying out NAC to augment my Luvox for severe OCD. I just ordered some from Amazon, can't wait to see if it works! I am also using the OCD workbook (3rd edition) to try out some CBT techniques (challenging faulty beliefs, etc.). Andd I am probably going to enroll in Yale's current OCD study using a new investigatory drug that works on glycine in the brain. A novel approach, for sure! If I do I will definitely let you guys know how it goes  OCD sure is complicated, so many neurotransmitters seem to be involved...serotonin, glutamate, dopamine, and now glycine. Sheesh!


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey old thread. I am now adding acetylcysteine to my pill organizer - 600 mg/day to start.

I have had trichotillomania for my entire adult life since adolescence. I am hopeful this stuff will help. Nothing seems to make it better or worse, med wise, so far.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...med_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=2
*N-acetylcysteine, a glutamate modulator, in the treatment of trichotillomania: a double-blind, placebo-controlled study.*
Grant JE1, Odlaug BL, Kim SW.

*http://www.drugbank.ca/drugs/DB06151*
Acetylcysteine (also known as N-acetylcysteine or N-acetyl-L-cysteine or NAC) is primarily used as a mucolytic agent and in the management of acetaminophen poisoning. It is a derivative of cysteine with an acetyl group attached to the amino group of cysteine. NAC is essentially a prodrug that is converted to cysteine (in the intestine by the enzyme aminoacylase 1) and absorbed in the intestine into the blood stream. Cysteine is a key constituent to glutathione and hence administration of acetylcysteine replenishes glutathione stores. Acetylcysteine can also be used as a general antioxidant which can help mitigate symptoms for a variety of diseases exacerbated by reactive oxygen species (ROS). For instance, acetylcysteine is commonly used in individuals with *renal impairment* to prevent the precipitation of acute renal failure. Acetylcysteine has been shown to have efficacy in treating mild to moderate traumatic brain injury including ischemic brain injury, particularly in reducing neuronal losses, and also reducing cognitive and neurological symptoms when administered promptly after injury. N-acetylcysteine is now widely used in the treatment of HIV, and it has reported efficacy in chronic obstructive pulmonary disease and contrast-induced nephropathy. Acetylcysteine is also being successfully used to treat a variety of neuropsychiatric and neurodegenerative disorders including cocaine, cannabis, and smoking addictions, Alzheimer's and Parkinson's diseases, autism, compulsive and grooming disorders, schizophrenia, depression, and bipolar disorder. Recent data also shows that N-acetylcysteine inhibits muscle fatigue and can be used to enhance performance in endurance events and in exercise and endurance training.


----------



## Elliot Wallah (Feb 11, 2017)

JohnG said:


> I didnt add curcumin to my stack yet I'm only with NAC now, you should ask crazyzmed if is safe enough to mix it with it.


stfu and use circumin


----------



## Hordak (May 5, 2017)

NAC is great stuff. It helps me with derealization symptoms and it is very relaxing...


----------

